# halfords industrial tool chest and cab pic heavy



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

well it arrived and best thing ever had no stickers on it  built it up and hay very well made and very happy with it heres pics below :argie:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Very nice indeed.

I take it that it'll be living there in the house because if not, that's gonna take some lifting out to the garage!!


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

nbray67 said:


> Very nice indeed.
> 
> I take it that it'll be living there in the house because if not, that's gonna take some lifting out to the garage!!


garage leaking water so going to buy a new shed for it and a bungalow  no stairs  so all is ok to move it just make a ramp to get out the door lol


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Nice box, wonder how long it will stay that tidy?


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

Pittsy said:


> Nice box, wonder how long it will stay that tidy?


haha im ocd about tools like i am cars so all the time tidy tool box is an efficient tool box lol :thumb:


----------



## alcarp (Apr 28, 2010)

I've just bought the same setup last week.

Next to my standard Clark one it's huge in all dimensions. seem really strong and should last forever for a monthly warrior like myself. 

bargain as after halfords flash 12-2pm 10% off everything sale and quidco cashback it came to £261!

I agree, tidy tool box is so much more efficient, you never have to waste time looking for "that size spanner" or whatever.


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm more than happy with my box also its my first proper tool box and a good one for my first next 1 will be snap on


----------



## alcarp (Apr 28, 2010)

Could have alot worse for a first toolbox! 

Now I've got no excuse for not cleaning my egr valve! haha


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

alcarp said:


> Could have alot worse for a first toolbox!
> 
> Now I've got no excuse for not cleaning my egr valve! haha


look at snowfoam :thumb: or bg44k before taken anything apart


----------



## alcarp (Apr 28, 2010)

Will look into that, cheers!


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

no probs dude , helped my misfire in my s3


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

luv the colour of it dude:thumb:


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

s29nta said:


> luv the colour of it dude:thumb:


thanks dude :wave::wave: hows things


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

alright man:thumb:, you need that lambo off top gear now to go with it:thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Got to love WERA tools. Got the Zyklop ratchets myself. porn in your hand


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

horned yo said:


> Got to love WERA tools. Got the Zyklop ratchets myself. porn in your hand


wera are good tools there extension are great that can lock on sockets


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

s29nta said:


> alright man:thumb:, you need that lambo off top gear now to go with it:thumb:


are you buying me it lol :thumb: thanks haha


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

whats the delivery address mate? or you gona collect it?


----------



## beetie (Jul 3, 2006)

Not just wera but a nice estwing hammer aswell. 
Not too keen on the weight forward ones myself though.

Are you a carpenter by trade? Wera, estwing, trend?


----------



## Brian mc21 (Aug 4, 2012)

I want a green one now.


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

beetie said:


> Not just wera but a nice estwing hammer aswell.
> Not too keen on the weight forward ones myself though.
> 
> Are you a carpenter by trade? Wera, estwing, trend?


no dude i just like good tools lol


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

Brian mc21 said:


> I want a green one now.


paint ur 1 green ?


----------



## Raj24v (Aug 24, 2014)

Do Halfords sell green boxes now? Looks great. Lol.


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

Raj24v said:


> Do Halfords sell green boxes now? Looks great. Lol.


they did , had blue orange green and black but i just looked there and only black now must of been a 1 off thing I'm not sure but yeah i bought it that way


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Nice tool box and dolphin knife


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

Smart in green


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

nichol4s said:


> Nice tool box and dolphin knife


brilliant knife especially with concave blades


----------

